# Wyoming's part in 100 octane AV gas history



## windhund116 (Dec 29, 2020)

Interesting article. 

Cheyenne's 100-Octane Aviation Fuel Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Jan 2, 2021)

A few years ago I had a tour of the Husky Refinery in Toledo, and they still have their original Alky unit from ~1940 in operation. 
They now have 3 other Alky units, and occasionally the idea of demolishing the original unit comes up, but it is still an efficient unit and gives operational flexibility for very little cost - so it stays in operation. 
Judging by the way the guy giving us the tour was talking, the plant is very proud of the contribution their refinery made to the war effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

